# 722k split-second audio interruptions



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi - I recently switched from DirecTV to Dish and got a 722k. I have it running in Single mode with an OTA tuner, hooked up to my receiver via just HDMI. I've noticed that sometimes - during Monday Night Football in particular - I'll get split-second audio blank outs every few seconds. Usually, I miss one or 2 words being said when it happens. My receiver is not re-detecting the audio feed during this time (I have an Onkyo TX-SR705), and my old HR20 from DirecTV didn't do this, so I'm pretty sure it isn't my receiver. The interval appears to be random. If I skip back to listen to the same segment again, I can usually hear what was being said when it first blanked out, but there will be a blank out a little bit later where there was none before. I'm usually recording other things while I'm watching MNF, so I'm wondering if this could be a CPU load or hard disk throughput issue. Has anyone else experienced this?

thanks,
shaun


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I'll try running audio optical cables to my Onkyo because, based on other threads I've been reading, I'm only getting stereo output via the HDMI connection. I'm still curious if anyone else has experienced this problem though.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

My 722k box had this same issue as well to my Onkyo 606. I ran the optical to the receiver and all is well. Waiting on the next software update to see if it's fixed or not.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I've narrowed this one down to happening when I "start over" a recording in process to watch it from the beginning. But I found that if I just "view recording", which plays it in real time, then rewind back to the beginning, I don't get the audio interruptions.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, that was my exact experience, run Optical to your receiver and you'll be fine.


----------



## White94Cobra (Jun 18, 2007)

Having the same issues with a newer Marantz receiver as well via HDMI.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

I installed an optical audio cable & switched my receiver to grab audio off that instead of HDMI last Monday. The same problem with the split second audio drop outs still remains.


----------



## jzinckgra (Jul 10, 2007)

I have an onkyo 906 and get the same thing with my 722K hooked up with either HDMI or optical. But what I get more often then dropouts is a star wars, millisecond light saber buzz.I'm about ready to hook my OTA up and will be anxious to see if I get the same.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

This problem has been around for awhile now.. Seems to be a software issue. And for the most part it seems to affect Onkyo Receivers. Many threads about it. Mine comes and goes but it seems to affect only a few of my Channels. The 722K is a good machine, but it seems the software is not quite ready for primetime yet.. There are numerous bugs that need to get fixed


----------



## LilGator (Dec 17, 2009)

Same issue here, only had the 722K for a few months, minimal timers/recordings. I'm also using an Onkyo (TX-SR705), so that seems to be the common denominator. HDMI & Optical. I always hit "start over" playback, and will try playing live and then rewinding.

Sounds like calling Dish and complaining about the issue won't solve anything immediately (like a replacement receiver) and we have to wait for a software update addressing this problem?


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

I just replaced a 622 with a 722k and I am hearing the same split second audio dropout with an Onkyo TX-SR805. The 622 worked fine with the Onkyo.


----------



## btscott (Dec 26, 2009)

Not just a problem with Onkyo as I have a Denon AVP with the same problem. Will try the Optical cable route as I'm currently using HDMI.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Same problem using optical. JVC, but obviously not an HDMI only problem


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

some_raisins said:


> I think I'll try running audio optical cables to my Onkyo because, based on other threads I've been reading, I'm only getting stereo output via the HDMI connection. I'm still curious if anyone else has experienced this problem though.


This must be a 722K thing because HDMI does support all the digital audio formats. I have a 622 connected to an Onkyo 605 and get 5.1 surround via HDMI. If HDMI would not support all the various formats why would it be the recommended connection for Blu-ray players? In fact, HDMI 1.3 supports more formats than optical. Looks like I may not want to trade my 622 for a 722K at this time.

TOSLINK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Audio signal Digital audio bitstream. Originally limited to 48 kHz at 20 bits. Extended to support all modern formats, except Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and DTS HD audio streams.


HDMI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> HDMI supports up to 8 channels of uncompressed audio at sample sizes of 16-bit, 20-bit, and 24-bit, with sample rates of 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, 176.4 kHz, and 192 kHz.[19][44] HDMI also supports any IEC61937-compliant compressed audio stream, such as Dolby Digital and DTS, and up to 8 channels of one-bit DSD audio (used on Super Audio CDs) at rates up to four times that of Super Audio CD.[44] With version 1.3, HDMI supports lossless compressed audio streams Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

Same problem with 3 different 722k receivers using Yamaha AV receiver and HDMI (doing the "Check Switch" thing clears everything up). Only happens when playing back programs I've recorded -- never on live TV.


----------

